# Scariest video game ever



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

Just to get into the Halloween spirit, Pick a game that you consider one of the scariest you've played?
It can to hard to pick one, but my scariest game probably goes to the original Silent hill on the PlayStation; I've played very few games that match the psychological terror of that game. What do you guys and girls think?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't played too many horror games, and none of them are all that scary to me, but I guess if I had to pick I'd pick Silent Hill 2. The game knows how to make you feel tense. But to be honest I never finished it. I got to the hospital and got bored of it.


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

[QUOTE I got to the hospital and got bored of it.[/QUOTE]

Shame, the hospital is the scariest section of the game


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

The Thing.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

Original Silent Hill, Nocturne on PC, Fears (Amiga) Doom on PSX

Shaq Fu is pretty terrifying in its own way for the wrong reasons


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

chaos_preacher said:


> Original Silent Hill, Nocturne on PC
> 
> *Shaq Fu is pretty terrifying in its own way for the wrong reasons*


This sounds intriguing. What do you mean?


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

always starting over said:


> This sounds intriguing. What do you mean?


Shaq-fu is a terrible fighting game on the NES, I think. It's scary how bad that game is lol I believe there was a petition to locate and destroy every copy of this game lol


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

MattyD88 said:


> [QUOTE I got to the hospital and got bored of it.


Shame, the hospital is the scariest section of the game [/QUOTE]

Is it really? It kind of was for me. Those nurses creeped me out. I don't know why, but I've just never been able to get into the series. But I still think Silent Hill 2 is a great horror game. I still have my save file, so I may go back one day and finish it.


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Shame, the hospital is the scariest section of the game


Is it really? It kind of was for me. Those nurses creeped me out. I don't know why, but I've just never been able to get into the series. But I still think Silent Hill 2 is a great horror game. I still have my save file, so I may go back one day and finish it.[/QUOTE]

You should man, it's one of the better horror franchises out there. Pyramid head from Silent hill 2 is one scary dude lol The 3rd silent hill is probably a bit scarier than 2, but it's story is not as depressing. Silent hill 3 has a hospital level that puts 2 to shame :afr


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Slenderman :boogie lol!

not too srs


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Metro 2033 and Metro: Last Light are kind of creepy in some areas of the game.

Systemshock 2 is another creepy-ish game.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Silent hill (first game), Silent hill 2, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Siren: Blood Curse and the Gamecube remake of the first Resident Evil game are probably my top 5 most disturbing/scary video games.
Resident Evil Revelations is a definite runner-up though. Made me feel very uneasy playing that on the 3DS in the dark with headphones on.


----------



## shycheese (Mar 15, 2013)

That kid is creepy. :afr


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> Silent hill (first game), Silent hill 2, Amnesia: The Dark Descent, Siren: Blood Curse and the Gamecube remake of the first Resident Evil game are probably my top 5 most disturbing/scary video games.
> Resident Evil Revelations is a definite runner-up though. Made me feel very uneasy playing that on the 3DS in the dark with headphones on.


Great choices you have there. I remember how scary Siren is :afr


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Like another guy said, *Amnesia* is pretty much considered the scariest game of all time. Extremely atmospheric, great sound and lighting effects, and a very vulnerable character. You don't rush into things, the whole game unfolds and gets more terrifying as we enter the plot. A few sequences are creative and nerve-racking - the famous water monster scene, for instance.

To top it off, once you're done with the main story mode, you can access plenty of custom stories created by the Amnesia player community. Many of the latter are way scarier than the original one.

I hear *Outlast* is a pretty good game as well. FPview, quite suspenseful, with many jumpscares. Even the character you control screems, trembles in terror (making the screen shake) etc... lots of good concepts. You also keep switching between normal vision and nightvision, which provides interesting scares. I haven't played this game, though, I can't talk from experience.






Personally, I don't find old games like SH or the first resident evils too scary.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Amnesia is probably the scariest I've played. There's also Slenderman, but it's not really that scary (more of a thing suddenly coming at you). Dead Space series are also pretty creepy, but I wouldn't call them scary.


----------



## wildinthestreets (Jul 31, 2013)

Slender, or The Suffering.


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> Like another guy said, *Amnesia* is pretty much considered the scariest game of all time. Extremely atmospheric, great sound and lighting effects, and a very vulnerable character. You don't rush into things, the whole game unfolds and gets more terrifying as we enter the plot. A few sequences are creative and nerve-racking - the famous water monster scene, for instance.
> 
> To top it off, once you're done with the main story mode, you can access plenty of custom stories created by the Amnesia player community. Many of the latter are way scarier than the original one.
> 
> ...


I agree with Amnesia being a scary game, and yeah, the waterway section is bloody intense :afr


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

The first two clock tower games (not the one called ghost head) are pretty creepy.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Has anybody ever played Shadowman 64?


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


>


Isn't that the game with the famous sequence during which you are followed by these creepy mannequins who are immobile each time you face them, but move whenever you turn your back on them?



JohnWalnut said:


> The first two clock tower games (not the one called ghost head) are pretty creepy.


Aren't these the games where you're that little girl who has to avoid one single specific monster/killer throughout every level? I find these more amusing than scary per say hehe.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Resident Evil 2 for the playstation!

Scare-EEEEeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hard to go against Amnesia. Playing that in the dark is scary friggin' business.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I think for me it would have to be Silent Hill 2. It just had this subtlety about it that I absolutely love. The atmosphere was built up to a point where I was always paranoid and on edge, and I think that's what made it so fantastic. It didn't need to be in your face all the time.


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes! Thank you, that's the game I've been trying to remember.. The original silent hill, ah good times!


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

The Thing.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

the last of us had some good moments that were super tense but just going on pure fear... silent hill 2 by a mile


----------



## MattyD88 (Sep 15, 2013)

joked35 said:


> Has anybody ever played Shadowman 64?


Yeah, it's an underrated gem. I played it on Dreamcast though


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I have to agree with the OP, the first Silent Hill. That game creates an atmosphere of evil and terror that I've never seen matched in any other work of fiction, even the next two sequels. It's own type of horror. It's the only game that still creeps me out the whole way through.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Mr Bacon said:


> *Isn't that the game with the famous sequence during which you are followed by these creepy mannequins who are immobile each time you face them, but move whenever you turn your back on them?*
> 
> Aren't these the games where you're that little girl who has to avoid one single specific monster/killer throughout every level? I find these more amusing than scary per say hehe.


Lol yep.. i still remember when that happened. Was totally mind***ed. It's actually a psychological thriller mixed with some temporary fps gameplay more than "scary".


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Another game that made me jump









Dat atmosphere









First appearance of pyramid head


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

SupaDupaFly said:


> Dat atmosphere


Dat Lakeside amusement park level... so dark and creepy :yes


----------



## Scotty Do (Apr 8, 2007)

For me it was the Gamecube's Resident Evil remake. I haven't been scared by any other RE game (except a few parts in 4) but I couldn't play this for more than a couple hours before I gave up because I was honestly too scared.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Friday the 13th on C64, when I was about six years old. :lol
King's Quests I-VI. Especially the third one, because the teleporting wizard ****er...


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I just remembered Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem. Never finished it, though the 4th-wall breaking effects got me quite a few times. The part where it tells you its 'deleted' your saved data definitely got me a bit shocked the first time it happened, lol.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Scariest game out now has to be Outlast. Watching KSI play it even scared the **** out of me lol


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

Eternal Darkness.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm embarrassed to say that I never played scary games, so I guess I'd say Bioshock. It caught me a few times and Rapture is a pretty creepy character.

Unless I'm going to say some Nintendo piece that game me childhood nightmares. Because Nintendo was secretly good at that.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Tokztero said:


> The Thing.


The 2002 PC game wasn't scary at all as you had up to 3 or 4 AI squadmates to protect you from the nasty monsters.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

Trick or Treat on the Amiga

Graphics are a bit dated by today's standards but its still scary enough to cause your heart to beat with terror. Its two wizards in a maze, just searching for each other in this labyrinth to blow each others brains out with a machine gun is intense, and picking up items like teleport, just for the wizard to appear in front of you with a gun can scare the crap out of you. 

Search for pictures of it, its an underrated gem of pure relentless horror


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

likeaspacemonkey said:


> Until they exploded into the thing. Unless you tested them with the blood testy thing. Which caused them to explode into the thing nontheless, most useless thing ever lol.
> 
> But yeah, not scary, barely moody even. I kinda like the game though.


Sometimes how scary a game is can be altered by the difficulty. The Thing was hard as hell game, very harsh on how difficult it was and how much you NEED your fellow men. The difficulty forced you to take more time to think logically about survival and use resources, instead of just going trigger happy. Plus having to burn them meant you had to be more tactful (ie getting a fellow soldier to carry a flamethrower to finish them off). For them to just turn into a creature was pretty devastating, adding to the survival. It had some problems, it was a little predictable with the test results, most were scripted but was still pretty scary in many ways. Just the sounds of the creatures was enough to get under my skin.


----------



## sawako (Sep 28, 2013)

Probably Dead Space 1 for me. Lots of jump scares, barely any talking, and great atmosphere.


----------



## lostfromreality731 (Jan 3, 2013)

minimized said:


> I'm embarrassed to say that I never played scary games, so I guess I'd say Bioshock. It caught me a few times and Rapture is a pretty creepy character.


Rapture is the name of the city not a character, but yeah Bioshock (first and second) do have some creepy moments and the underwater city has a lot of atmosphere


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Amnesia is legitimately the scariest game ever I think. The first time I played that game I had to force myself to continue. No other game has effected me in that way.

I would say Silent Hill 2 but I don't really think of it as a "scary game" at all. Silent hill 2 is a psychological horror, and it's way more psychological than it was horror if you catch my meaning. Silent hill 1 and 3 are the much scarier Silent Hill's. And even they aren't anything special, sure 3 was a little disturbing here and there, but I honestly don't think they can compete with Amnesia.

Though I must say, I really like what they did with Silent Hill 3. They took the gameplay of SH2 and made the game very reminiscent of the first game, almost like they struck a balance between the two. Then they made it as creepy as possible. The random background noises in the game are really great, they majorly add to the atmosphere and most of them are creepy as hell.






I LOVE stuff like this.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

chaos_preacher said:


> The Thing was hard as hell game, very harsh on how difficult it was and how much you NEED your fellow men. The difficulty forced you to take more time to think logically about survival and use resources, instead of just going trigger happy. Plus having to burn them meant you had to be more tactful (ie getting a fellow soldier to carry a flamethrower to finish them off). For them to just turn into a creature was pretty devastating, adding to the survival. It had some problems, it was a little predictable with the test results, most were scripted but was still pretty scary in many ways. Just the sounds of the creatures was enough to get under my skin.


The Thing wasn't hard apart from the 3rd boss and the level with the mass explosions. You usually have tonnes of firepower and ammo apart from where you start levels solo due to everyone dying or getting captured.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Superman 64.


----------



## Heavensnight (Oct 28, 2013)

:clapthis thread.. so many good memories coming back 

Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Clock Tower, Eternal Darkness, Alone in the dark, Parasite Eve and Fatal Frame (no one played this one?) also Cthulhu: Dark corners of the earth.

Some of them are pretty old so I don't know if they would still scare me if I played them again today.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## Roderz88 (Oct 31, 2013)

It has to be Amnesia The Dark Descent, that game terrified me. A close second must be Silent Hill 1


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

amnesia fked me up pretty good


----------



## Matt K (Oct 10, 2013)

This is the scariest game of all time. I still have nightmares.

For actual horror games though, Amnesia is pretty scary.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

JohnWalnut said:


> The first two clock tower games (not the one called ghost head) are pretty creepy.


+1


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

Doom 3.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

The asylum/orphanage(?) level in Painkiller, the rest was quite moody but not really scary as such. The 2d space rpg Transcendence: Because of it's mix of roguelike and risk/reward mechanics; it's possible to gamble faster progression with being totally overwhelmed or instakilled. So there will be times when I rush forwards in pursuit of money/power, then have a terrifying dash for safety when I realize what I got into. Or the first time a certain enemy appears; I won't give away any spoilers.


----------



## frankfrisi (Nov 18, 2013)

Gonna go ahead and say Amnesia. When you watch videos it's not scary at all, and when someone else plays it or you know what will happen it's totally different.

Anticipation is the key. I don't know if it has to do with my anxiety but for a while I genuinely feared playing it again. I finished it years ago and feel pretty good about it because I love horror now, but man that was scary.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

Rule of Rose.

It's not really scary, but it's very disturbing, depressing... plus it has Imps.


----------



## SapphireBoy (Nov 23, 2013)

Scariest game I've PLAYED, "The Legened of Zelda: Majora's Mask". Moon crashing, disturbing mask collecter laugh, like that.

Scariest game I've SEEN videos of, "(Enter title about Ben from the Legend of Zelda" and "Pokemon Lost Silver".

If you know about either of those, then enough said.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Between Amnesia and Silent Hill 1 D:


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

Silent Hill series, although I could never finish them because I would get too scared...

Fatal Frame: Crimson Butterfly...scared the **** outta me a few times

Lone Survivor - honorable mention because no one probably knows about it.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I haven't played too many horror games, and none of them are all that scary to me, but I guess if I had to pick I'd pick Silent Hill 2. The game knows how to make you feel tense. But to be honest I never finished it. I got to the hospital and got bored of it.





illmatic1 said:


> the last of us had some good moments that were super tense but just going on pure fear... silent hill 2 by a mile


Yea, I'm with you both. Silent Hill 2 is my scariest game that I've played. Honorable mention to the first and 3rd, though.



CWe said:


> Resident Evil 2 for the playstation!
> 
> Scare-EEEEeeeeeeeeee!


I remember it creeping me out as a kid. Still my favorite RE game.



Billius said:


> The asylum/orphanage(?) level in Painkiller, the rest was quite moody but not really scary as such. The 2d space rpg Transcendence: Because of it's mix of roguelike and risk/reward mechanics; it's possible to gamble faster progression with being totally overwhelmed or instakilled. So there will be times when I rush forwards in pursuit of money/power, then have a terrifying dash for safety when I realize what I got into. Or the first time a certain enemy appears; I won't give away any spoilers.


Is Painkiller fun? I've been looking at it. Looks like a PS2 shooter. But if it's fun it's fun, you know?



Brisby said:


> Silent Hill series, although I could never finish them because I would get too scared...
> 
> Fatal Frame: Crimson Butterfly...scared the **** outta me a few times
> 
> Lone Survivor - honorable mention because no one probably knows about it.


 Are the Fatal Frames fun? All three are on PSN now.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Are the Fatal Frames fun? All three are on PSN now.


 Stay away from the first one. Crimson Butterfly is second in the series and I thought it was really good. Creepy atmosphere and interesting storyline. Haven't played the rest and I'm not sure about their reviews.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Brisby said:


> Stay away from the first one. Crimson Butterfly is second in the series and I thought it was really good. Creepy atmosphere and interesting storyline. Haven't played the rest and I'm not sure about their reviews.


Cool. Feel I need to play the first, though.


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

i would go with dead space


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Dead space 3. Nothing beats.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

JustThisGuy said:


> Cool. Feel I need to play the first, though.


I would play 2 first and then 1 afterwards since 2 was a prequel and I think stuff would make more sense (and the twists more surprising) if you played them backwards. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I still haven't finished Amnesia, I completed the demo, bought the game and played it for a couple of twenty minute (tops) periods of time :lol oh man, that game. Having nothing to defend yourself with and that god damn insanity metre thing gets to you.


----------



## Brisby (Nov 17, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I still haven't finished Amnesia, I completed the demo, bought the game and played it for a couple of twenty minute (tops) periods of time :lol oh man, that game. Having nothing to defend yourself with and that god damn insanity metre thing gets to you.


I know I wouldn't be able to handle it. Scary games really affect me. I would probably have a heart attack.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Not scary in the traditional sense, but When you play a hardcore league in Path of Exile and you come close to death, it's a scary feeling. In hardcore, dying means you're gone from the league and sent in softcore.

It's not as hardcore as it was back in Diablo 2 where death was permanent though.


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

System Shock 2. It took me 3 attempts to get through that. The first 2 attempts I barely got beyond the first hour.


----------



## EccentricCat (Dec 8, 2013)

Allan Wake. Not really scary, but messed with my head enough that I didn't want to play it at night. (I was living in a basement apartment at the time I played.)


----------



## Nikola (Dec 11, 2013)

Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

Dead space, Condemned 2, Silent Hill series and for some reason Alan Wake spooked me a bit! :b

Slender was very exciting too. My heart was beating so fast trying to collect those damn notes.


----------



## MetalPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

There are so many indie horror games.. that really do make me jump.. creeped out.. and squeal.. I'm just gonna say hooray for finding this thread lol

the most depressing game I came across is "Cry of Fear" youtube it sometime if you wanna just get the story in a nutshell. fREAKIN SAD AS PULLING LEGS OFF PUPPIES like omg lol..


----------



## pavane ivy (Feb 9, 2014)

I found the Resident Evil remake on the GameCube to be unnerving. I think one of the bosses, Lisa Trevor, had a part to play in it.

The Umbrella Corporation killed her Father & kidnapped Lisa & her Mother & conducted several experiments. Her Mother died & Lisa mutated into a monster & ripped the faces off of several women. Keeping a diary you could see her sanity slowly deteriorated with each passing entry.

Upon encountering her in the game she's in shackles & immediately tries to kill you on sight.

However though, her story is a sad one too.


----------



## xPaperPlanes (Feb 2, 2014)

I haven't played Outlast, but I've watched a couple videos on YouTube and that's easily the scariest game I know of


----------

